# Dry aging chuck?



## deuc224 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hey guys, i was wondering if anyone here has dry aged chuck yet?  I had a burger ground from chuck yesterday and it was such a revelation that i figured dry aging a chuck could have some seriously epic results.  The fresh ground chuck was better than 90% of the stuff ive had even in restaurants, so it has peaked my interest.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 19, 2017)

You know I never thought about dry ageing a chuck, but what a fantastic burger that would make.

And it would be a whole lot cheaper than dry ageing a ribeye.

If you don't try it I think I will.

Great idea!

Al


----------



## bbqluvtoo (Sep 19, 2017)

Very interested in this idea - thinking this would make GREAT burger meat - if anyone else has done this I hope they speak up - otherwise if either of you two do it please post results - I do think I will get around to this just not anytime soon - busy doing other things right now


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 19, 2017)

Ha...I've got three largish (4lb range) chuckies in the reefer now, one Im gonna smoke tomorrow or Thursday, the other two I was gonna freeze but since my third fridge is empty and clean right now I might just have to give this a shot...i love dry aging  ribeye roasts and try to do at least one every fall when the beer fridge empties.
I'll.keep y'all posted.

Walt.


----------



## deuc224 (Sep 22, 2017)

Im headed to AZ to watch a game but when i get back ill look for a large chuck and give it a go.  This will be my first dry age so i guess if i ruin it i shouldnt be too mad since its not ribeye lol.  How many days should i take it? 14, 21, 28 or the full 42?


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't have any experience with chuck but my experience with rib eye and prime rib is that anything less than 30 days is barely noticable.
I'm a 40+ day guy on dry aging.
Just my two cents...

Walt


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 22, 2017)

The issue is dry aging generates waste. The surface fat frequently goes rancid and the Jerky like surface gets funky. If you are talking a 3" thick 5lb chuck roast, you will have little left that is edible in 30 days. Track down a Chuck Eye Roast or Shoulder Clod. These are big hunks of meat that can yield something after a long aging. Now, in terms of tenderness, a short 7-14 day rest, results in little change but the beefy flavor gets concentrated, in the small chuckie, as water evaporates. This flavor concentration is what you want in burger any way as tenderness does not matter...JJ


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks chef...good info.
I've got a 4ish pounder in the fridge now I'll be trying this out on.

Walt


----------



## gary s (Sep 23, 2017)

Don't know if it would be worth the trouble. Like JJ said you loose a lot, that is why Dry aged beef is so expensive, But to grind it into hamburger, and you need to grind some fat in as well (I like 80 - 20 for burgers) season it and grill it ? Be interesting to see  if you really get the flavor to make it worthwhile ?

Gary


----------



## Tank18 (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm currently dry aging a whole 40# chuck (split in half). I'm at 45 days on Thursday, and I'm going to cut and grind! This is for burger meat. I usually go 75:25 dry aged chuck:brisket. It is a super delicious burger! I serve it with a spicy aioli, arugula, and a smoked king trumpet slaw. I'll post some pictures of the chuck before and after + the burger on thursday.


----------



## Tank18 (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Tank18 (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Boz09 (Feb 1, 2021)

Anyone have any updates on this? Planing on doing a large piece as well.


----------

